
Wosign and Startcom CA's to Be Distrusted by Chrome - jsiepkes
https://security.googleblog.com/2016/10/distrusting-wosign-and-startcom.html?m=1
======
cpncrunch
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12841860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12841860)

